# Erste Schlauchboot-Ausrüstung (Boot, E-Motor, Echolot) Kaufempfehlung



## Felipe95 (13. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich kürzlich umgezogen bin und nun ein neues Hausgewässer (großer Stausee) habe, an dem ich mit dem Boot rauf kann, überlege ich mir noch dieses Jahr oder spätestens für die nächste Saison eine komplette Schlauchboot-Ausrüstung (siehe Titel) zu kaufen. Hier mal kurz meine Anforderungen:

- Schlauchboot geeignet für 2 Personen zum Spinnangeln mit Spiegel für E-Motor und Echolot
- Einsatzgebiet: Stausee, ggf. Ostsee (bei Ententeichwetter) oder Fluss (ohne zu starke Strömung)
- E-Motor geeignet für das Boot mit genügend Leistung
- Echolot
- Transportmaß für normale PKW geeignet

Natürlich habe ich mich selber auch schon informiert aber vor allem das Angebot an Schlauchbooten ist so enorm, dass ich echt keine Ahnung habe was gut ist (P/L) und was einfach nur überteuert oder misst.
Beim E-Motor denke ich soll es ein Minn Kota werde. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja ein Modell bzw. Leistungsvariante empfehlen?
Gerne könnt ihr mir auch noch ein passendes Echolot empfehlen. Evtl. macht es Sinn direkt eins zu kaufen, dass auch für einen Norwegenurlaub geeignet wäre inkl. Plotter und Co.?

Mein Budget für alles zusammen (Boot, Motor, Batterie und Echolot + ggf. weiteres Zubehör) 2000,00 €
Ach ja...und das Boot soll nicht getrailert werden. Sprich ausm auto, aufgepumpt, ins Wasser und wieder zurück (ohne luft natürlich  )

Freue mich auf eure Empfehlungen.

Viele Grüße
Felix


----------



## Justin123 (13. September 2020)

Schau dir mal die Sportex Schlauchboote an. Bin mit meinem Sportex Schlauchboot richtig zufrieden und die Preise sind echt in Ordnung


----------



## jkc (13. September 2020)

Moin,

ich denke für 2 Personen geht es frühestens ab 3m los, ich habe z.B. ein Zeepter Big Catch in 3m, welches mit 90cm Innenraumbreite schon recht groß ausfällt, aber selbst darin ist es ordentlich kuschelig zu zweit. Zeepter liegt für mich, ähnlich wie Sportex, was Preis - Leistung an geht schon ziemlich weit vorn.
Emotor empfehle ich den größten / stärksten den Du bereit bist zu handeln / zu bezahlen, weniger Gas geben geht immer; Und auf jeden Fall stufenlos; Ich selber fahre eine Motorguide Varimax mit 55 LBS.
Echolotmäßig bin ich bei Garmin zuhause (habe selber ein Striker7+ SV), liegen für mich Preis - Leistung ebenfalls sehr weit vorn, da sie schon in verhältnismäßig günstigen Echoloten eine Tiefenkartenerstellung in Echtzeit anbieten; in der selben Preisklasse gibt es das wenn überhaubt bei der Lowrance Hook Reveal Serie, allerdings habe ich mit den Geräten keine eigene Erfahrung und zur Norwgentauglichkeit kann ich auch nix sagen.

Grüße JK


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. September 2020)

mit  E-Motor
nicht auf die Ostsee.

lg NEIN


----------



## Felipe95 (13. September 2020)

Danke für eure Antworten! 



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> mit  E-Motor
> nicht auf die Ostsee.
> 
> lg NEIN



Kannst du das auch erklären?
Ich wüsste jetzt nicht was dagegen sprechen sollte, vorausgesetzt das Wetter passt.
Da sehe ich Flüsse wie Rhein und Elbe deutlich kritischer.
Gibt ja auch genug Leute die mit Bellyboot auf die Ostsee gehen.


----------



## trawar (14. September 2020)

Was ist denn mit der Batterie? 
Brauchst du auch eine oder hast du schon eine da?
Wenn dann 120AH Lifepo4 aber dann dürfte es mit dem Budget für alles zusammen was eng werden.


----------



## Felipe95 (14. September 2020)

trawar schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit der Batterie?
> Brauchst du auch eine oder hast du schon eine da?
> Wenn dann 120AH Lifepo4 aber dann dürfte es mit dem Budget für alles zusammen was eng werden.



Ne, ich brauche das volle Programm. Also auch eine Batterie.
Aber meinst du wirklich das wird eng?
Wenn man für das Schlauchboot 1000 € rechnet, für den Motor vielleicht 500 € und für Echolot und Batterie nochmal 500 € sollte das doch locker hinhauen oder wo ist der Fehler in meiner Kalkulation?


----------



## trawar (14. September 2020)

Felipe95 schrieb:


> Ne, ich brauche das volle Programm. Also auch eine Batterie.
> Aber meinst du wirklich das wird eng?
> Wenn man für das Schlauchboot 1000 € rechnet, für den Motor vielleicht 500 € und für Echolot und Batterie nochmal 500 € sollte das doch locker hinhauen oder wo ist der Fehler in meiner Kalkulation?



Nehmen wir einfach mal an.

Boot *1000€*
Motor *500€*
Batterie 120AH Lifepo4 keine Ahnung ob mit oder ohne Zellenüberwachung und Ladegerät *900€*
Echo + Batterie *500€*

Da ist noch kein zip und zap und dies und das dabei was sicherlich auch noch benötigt wird.


----------



## Felipe95 (14. September 2020)

Ah...ok, die Batterie fürs Echolot hatte ich nicht bedacht.
Aber warum zum Teufel kostet die Batterie für den Motor mit Ladegerät 900€


----------



## trawar (14. September 2020)

Mach dich mal schlau mit Batterien und deren Technik und Entlade kapazitäten.


----------



## jkc (14. September 2020)

Moin, nunja, es geht Batterie-mäßig immer noch günstiger.
Lithium-Technik ist schön und gut, aber wenn man mich fragt noch immer viel zu teuer. Die angekündigten bis zu 3000 Ladezyklen dürften im privaten Bereich ziemlich unerreichbar sein und mit bedachter Handhabung kann eine Bleibatterie ebenfalls 10 Jahre alt werden. Ob der Gewichtsunterschied eine Rolle spielt sollte sich jeder gut überlegen. Ne 100ah Bleibatterie kommt so ungefähr 250€, wenn Du den ganzen Tag mit dem Boot unterwegs sein möchtest reicht eine aber nicht.
Ich komme meist so 6 bis 8h mit einer 90ah AGM aus ohne sie tief leer zu fahren.


----------



## trawar (14. September 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, nunja, es geht Batteriemäßig immer noch günstiger.
> Lithium-Technik ist schön und gut, aber wenn man mich fragt noch immer viel zu teuer. Die angekündigten bis zu 3000 Ladezyklen dürften im privaten Bereich ziemlich unerreichbar sein und mit bedachter Handhabung kann eine Bleibatterie ebenfalls 10 Jahre alt werden. Ob der Gewichtsunterschied eine Rolle spielt sollte sich jeder gut überlegen. Ne 100ah Bleibatterie kommt so ungefähr 250€, wenn Du den ganzen Tag mit dem Boot unterwegs sein möchtest reicht eine aber nicht.
> Ich komme meist so 6 bis 8h mit einer 90ah AGM aus ohne sie tief leer zu fahren.


Bis viel Volt fährst du die denn runter? 
Über AGM`S liest man ja immer wieder das man nicht mehr 20%-30% der Nennkapazität entnehmen sollte um die Lebensdauer nicht extrem zu verkürzen. 
Eine 100AH AGM wiegt 30Kg, davon 2 und du bist bei 60Kg ob man die immer hin und her schleppen möchte?
Eine 100AH Lifepo4 wiegt 15Kg.
EinLifepo4 hält fast über die Gesammte Zeit die volle Spannung bereit, was eine AGM Batterie nicht macht.
Der Minn Kota Endura MAX 55 zieht zwischen 14Amp und 50Amp.


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. September 2020)

Wenn dich das Gewicht nicht stört, es gibt im Moment AGMs mit 230 AH für 280 Euros. Damit kannst du sehr sehr lange fahren. Wiegen aber auch ca. 60 kg.


----------



## jkc (14. September 2020)

Naja, 20-30% Kapazitätentnahme stammt vermutlich von Verfechtern der Lithium-Technik.
Die Datenblätter der Hersteller geben in der Regel viele hundert Entladezyklen bei 50% Entnahme, immernoch mehrere 100 Zyklen bei 70 bis 80% Entnahme an.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Ich versuche in der Regel nicht mehr als 50 bis 60% der Kapazität zu entnehmen, ich meine das ist etwa bei 11,paar zerquetsche Volt der Fall, aber nagel mich nicht drauf fest, ich habe die entsprechende Grafik aus dem Datenblatt extra auf meinen Akku geklebt, da ich den genauen Wert immer wieder vergesse.

Mein 2. Akku ist nur ein 45er, der reicht mir dann für den Rückweg oder kurze Touren von 2 bis 3h und ich kann entscheiden ob ich ihn zusätzlich mitnehme oder nicht.

Mir ist grundsätzlich schon klar, dass Lithium-Technik das leistungsfähigere System ist, möchte auch niemanden davon abhalten sich die Teile zu kaufen (im Gegenteil kauft soviel ihr könnt davon, dann wird es für mich billiger ), Stand jetzt ist es mir halt nur viel zu teuer.

Grüße JK


----------



## trawar (14. September 2020)

Ich dachte halt nur daran dass das ganze ja laut @Felipe95 ein Mobiles System werden soll.
Sprich aus dem Kofferraum ins Wasser.
Ich habe das mal ein Jahr mit einem 3,2M Schlauchboot mit Aluboden und einem 8PS Mercury gemacht der auch nur 40Kg wog gemacht.

Fazit: NIE WIEDER! 

Diese Schlepperei und das ganze auf und abbauen macht einen Fertig bevor man überhaupt angefangen hat zu Angeln.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (14. September 2020)

@Felipe95
Imho ist €2000 ein knappes Budget, wenn man alles neu haben möchte. 

Der einfachste Punkt, an dem man sparen kann, ist wohl das Schlauchboot, gerade wenn du genug Platz hast, um ein Gebrauchtes zu flicken, welches z.B. nur etwas Luft verliert.

Dann kannst du oft gute Boote für um die 300-500 Euro finden, die man mit einem Satz Flickzeug für €15 wieder flott bekommt.
Als Marken wären da z.B. Bombard, Zeepter, Zodiac, Viamare, Quicksilver, Mission Craft, Suzumar, DSB usw., da gibt es von jedem etwas in Kategorie C.
Wichtig bei der Bootsauswahl ist halt die Größe (ca. 3,50m für 2 Mann) und der Boden. Da solltest du auf jeden Fall zu einem Holz- oder Aluboden greifen. Gerne auch mit festem Kiel.

Falls bei deinem Stausee auch Benzinmotoren erlaubt sind, da findet man in der Bucht auch oft vernünftige Gebrauchte von 6-8 PS für ca. €500.
Oftmals brauchen die nur einen Service (Zündkerzen, Impeller, Getriebeöl, alles zusammen ca. 50-60 Euro und 1-2 Stunden Zeit. Falls du die technischen Möglichkeiten hast, kann man sich bei Youtube bei Thatboatguy und Anderen was abgucken.

Was bei deiner Rechnung aber eventuell noch fehlt ist ne elektrische Luftpumpe (ca. €80-100 aufwärts), wenn der Akku fürs Echolot groß genug dimensioniert ist, kannst du den auch für die Pumpe verwenden.

Zudem solltest du noch über Slipräder oder einen Slipwagen nachdenken (<€200). Bei mir steht folgender Slipwagen für €180 noch auf der Wunschliste:








						Faltbarer Bootswagen, Slipwagen, Handtrailer, SUPROD TR350 - TITAPS O
					

Mit dem mobilen Slipwagen SUPROD TR350 kann Ihr Boot ohne fremde Hilfe ins Wasser und wieder zurück ans Land bewegt werden.




					shop.titaps.com


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. September 2020)

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an. Das Schlauchboot sollte noch Aufnahmen für ein Verdeck haben, das du dir auch zulegen solltest, um gegen Sonne und Regen geschützt zu sein. 

Weiter brauchst du noch 2 Anker für Bug und Heck, 1m Kette und 20-30m Ankertau pro Anker. Für die Ostsee bzw. Gewässer mit Sandgrund eignen sich Pflugscharanker am besten, sonst reichen auch Klappanker der Gewichtsklasse 5 - 10kg.

Dazu kommen noch 2 Paddel. Mit 2000€ Budget wird alles sehr knapp werden, ebenso wie der Platz im Boot und im Auto! 

Dazu kommt evtl. noch eine Alubox, evtl. von Zarges, um darin zu lagern, was im Boot entweder vor Nässe zu schützen ist und/oder was im Boot nicht umherkollern soll... 

Platz für gefangene Fische brauchst du auch noch!


----------



## Felipe95 (15. September 2020)

Hallo und erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten! 
Die 2000€ hatte ich nur als Budget angegeben, weil ich dachte, dass ich damit dicke hinkomme aber daran solls nicht scheitern.
Dann erhöhe ich das Budget mal auf 3000€ 
Mir ist nur wichtig, dass ich auch was solides habe, was mir dann auch die nächsten Jahre gute Dienste leistet in verschiedenen Gebieten bzw. auf verschiedenen Gewässern.

Zu jetzigen Stand würde ich als Boot das Zeepter Big Catch 300 nehmen. Vor allem bei der Innenfläche kann da anscheinend sonst kein Boot in der Preisklasse mithalten.
Bzgl. des Motors tendiere ich aktuell zum Minn Kota Riptide, da dieses Salz- und Brackwasserfest ist (somit auch für Ostsee geeignet) ... hier wäre nur die Frage wie viel lbs ausreichend sind. Reicht hier die 55lbs. Variante?
Beim Echolot würde ich am liebesten ein Komplettset kaufen, wo Koffer, Batterie und Co. direkt alles dabei ist.... vielleicht habt ihr hier ja eine Empfehlung die vom P/L her passt?
Auch was den Akku angeht würde ich dann vermutlich lieber zu einer Variante greifen, mit der ich einen Tag lang gut auskomme ohne dass ich 2 oder 3 30kg Klötze mitschleppen muss. --- gerne hier auch nochmal was Empfehlen 

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße
Felix


----------



## Takate (28. September 2020)

Hallo, ich bin gerade (als neuer Angelfreak) auch auf der Suche nach der Eierlegenden-Wollmilschsau und habe die gleich Idee. Schlauchi _(weil gut zu transportieren/lagern)_ und E-Motor _(weil überall einsetzbar und weniger schwer)_ und damit in der Bucht auf der Ostsee zum Angeln rausfahren. Nun liest man überrall die Warnungen, aber eigentlich muss doch so ein E-Motor nur genug Power haben, damit es nicht gefährlich wird.

Daher die Frage: Gibt es (mittlerweile) eine echte Auskunft, wie stark man ohne Führerschein einen E-Motor fahren darf?
Mir fehlen bei den technischen Angaben ja die PS bzw. KW Angaben. Überall steht nur lbs, aber das steht leider nicht in der Sportbootfüherscheinbestimmung.

Hat da jemand Ahnung?

Danke, Takate


----------



## jkc (28. September 2020)

Moin, ein 55 Lbs Motor zieht etwa 55A und leistet bei 12 V dann 660 Watt. Das liegt unter 1 ps (~ 735 Watt) und ist mutmaßlich auch nicht das was an der Schraube anliegt da der Motor ja auch einen Wirkungsgrad hat und Energie verheizt.
Soll heißen unter den konventionellen Emotoren wirst Du es schwer haben einen Führerscheinpflichtigen zu finden.
Es gibt zwar auch E-Aussenboarder die mehrere PS leisten aber da ist man mit Akku dann schnell auch mal 4 bis 5-stellig im Anschaffungspreis.


----------



## punkarpfen (28. September 2020)

Hi,
mit einem Elektromotor würde ich nur bei Ententeichwetter und in Ufernähe rumdümpeln. Ein kleiner gebrauchter Verbrenner kostet auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. September 2020)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Wichtig bei der Bootsauswahl ist halt die Größe (ca. 3,50m für 2 Mann) und der Boden. Da solltest du auf jeden Fall zu einem Holz- oder Aluboden greifen.



Warum?
Ich habe mich bewußt dagegen entschieden und einen Hochdrukboden (Airtec) gewählt und würde es wieder so kaufen und empfehle auch jedem, sich, wie ich, einen Hochdruckboden (Airtec) zu nehmen!


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (28. September 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Warum?
> Ich habe mich bewußt dagegen entschieden und einen Hochdrukboden (Airtec) gewählt und würde es wieder so kaufen und empfehle auch jedem, sich, wie ich, einen Hochdruckboden (Airtec) zu nehmen!


Weil du mit nem Luftboden eine mögliche Fehlerquelle mehr hast. Und wenn son Ding erstmal rumwabbelt wird es schwierig mit der Stabilität des Schlauchbootes.


----------



## Felipe95 (28. September 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Warum?
> Ich habe mich bewußt dagegen entschieden und einen Hochdrukboden (Airtec) gewählt und würde es wieder so kaufen und empfehle auch jedem, sich, wie ich, einen Hochdruckboden (Airtec) zu nehmen!



Mich würde der Grund auch interessieren.
Ich habe keine Ahnung und saß bzw. stand auch noch nie auf einem Schlauchboot aber ich denke doch auch, dass ein Alu- oder Holzlattenboden deutlich stabiler sein müsste. Vor allem wenn man darauf steht und wirft beim Spinnangeln.

Gruß
Felix


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. September 2020)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Weil du mit nem Luftboden eine mögliche Fehlerquelle mehr hast. Und wenn son Ding erstmal rumwabbelt wird es schwierig mit der Stabilität des Schlauchbootes.



Mir scheint, das Wort Luft impliziert etwas, mit dem man nichts anfangen kann, weil man es nicht kennt


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (29. September 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Mir scheint, das Wort Luft impliziert etwas, mit dem man nichts anfangen kann, weil man es nicht kennt


Sie umgibt uns, sie durchdringt uns, sie hält die Galaxis zusammen! Oder verwechsle ich da gerade was?


----------

